# Selling essential oil



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Ive been thinking of selling 2grams of EOs at market. Does anyone do this? Do you cut with a carrier oil, and if so which one? Oh yeah, is it profitable? Thanks for any reply. Dorit


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

People ask me this all the time. I think they would sell, but honestly, I just can't be bothered.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have but it is a hassle. I used 1 ounce bottles and no matter what I did, I always have some leak and mess up the rest of them. Then I have to put on new labels and shrink wrap again. But they did sell and it is profitably since you can really charge a lot for one ounce. I charged $ 6 to $12 per ounce depending on the oil.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

LaNell, did you cut the eo with a carrier oil? Did you vary the price according to demand or according to your cost?


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

I did a market and shared a booth with a friend that did 1oz bottles. They were the only items that were stolen that day. She had about fifteen stolen throughout the day. I think they were small enough that people assumed they were samples.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I sell them but I only put out my 'sniffers' and keep the rest under the table. Never have had one leak and I don't shrink wrap them. I charge different prices according to what it costs me. I do not cut them either. They are straight EOs. Lavender sells the most, then patchouli.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Dorit said:


> LaNell, did you cut the eo with a carrier oil? Did you vary the price according to demand or according to your cost?


I do not cut but I shrink wrap everything and figure cost by each individual EO. I am going to try it again and put some tape around the bottle lid. Those blasted little caps that seal don't work real well. Mine leak when I am traveling and they don't always stay standing straight up. peppermint is my best seller followed by rosemary.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Kalne said:


> I sell them but I only put out my 'sniffers' and keep the rest under the table. Never have had one leak and I don't shrink wrap them. I charge different prices according to what it costs me. I do not cut them either. They are straight EOs. Lavender sells the most, then patchouli.


Kathy, where do you get your bottles from?

Dorit,
You really need to explain to folks what they can be used for. Maybe a poster laid out. Most people are lazy and do not know how to make stuff from scratch.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I got them from SKS. Glass amber bottles with oriface reducers. The lids are black plastic but once you put them on you can't take them off without breaking the 'seal' which is just another part of the black cap attached by perforations.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Those are the same type of lids I bought but not from SKS. Maybe I should order some from them and try again.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would be afraid to sell them uncut. People will use them full strength not knowing what they are doing. Vicki


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Vicki, I also worried about liability for using full strength, in addition, of course, to the profit margin.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Selling on a website where all the information is there, making them understand that it is full strength, the warnings for pregnant women and especially those with high blood pressure. But a quick sale at a market, I wouldn't bother. By the time you talked this out with a person, or gave out enough information with literature, you have lost other sales or gave out more paperwork than it is worth the sale of the small containers. You only have to go to young living and other websites like that to see how profitable it is to cut oils and resell, I just don't think you can do it in a market setting....safely anyway. Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

And do you also run into issues with telling people what they can be used for with regards to medical claims?


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Never make medical claims on anything. OMG young living is outragous orices. How much is 15ml compared to 1 ounce?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

An ounce is 30 cc's (ML and CC is that same thing). Vicki


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Amazing, the mark up!!!! I'm in the wrong business. (just kidding, Im addicted to both goats and soaping)


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

No, I didn't mean that you'd make any medical claims. I was referring to someone mentioning telling people what they're used for and how that could be regarded as problematic.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Stacy, I, in no way, took offense. I just had to chuckle bc living in New Orleans I learned to be very careful about what I claim to be true. I think its rated the most litigious city in the US.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Vicki, you would NOT sell these at a market setting if people are asking for them?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would have to figure out how to give out the information that is needed, that wouldn't cut into my profits so much to make it not viable. I have such a huge problem with this whole racket honestly, you just have to visit their sites to see that they are NOT selling what they say they are for those prices. Vicki


----------

